
The Great Cyber War - keshet
https://medium.com/@tswriting/sleep-walking-into-a-war-b1e7e42f85bc
======
cypherg
The author doesn't working in infosec or the IC, and the article reads like
it.

------
bbctol
I'm sorry, what?

